
The Art of Snaring Dragons (1975) [pdf] - headalgorithm
http://harveycohen.net/papers/TheArtOfSnaringDragons-MIT-AI-Memo338.pdf
======
EdwardCoffin
This seems to be an OCR'd and updated version of the original memo [1]. I
checked, some of the prose is different, and it gives me the impression of
having some OCR or copyediting errors in it. For instance, see the weird
dispersal of quotation marks in the vicinity of _dragon theme_ in the phrase
"a bevy of whimsical characters aligned with the Dragon theme" in the second
paragraph on page 2. For that reason I am thinking if I do read this I'll read
the original.

[1]
[https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6239](https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6239)

~~~
edflsafoiewq
Thanks you! The copy errors are worse than that. Further in nearly all the
primes and subscripts were lost! But the paper seems really interesting. I'm
kind of ashamed to say I was never any good at mechanics problems.

